# bastat kausap kita at kasama pa



## jakethesnake

What is the english translation for the following phrase - 

Mahal na mahal kita. kahit anung mangyare hindi na magbabago yun.  Makita lng kita ako ay ayos na makita lang kita mundo ko'y sumasaya. bastat kausap kita at kasama pa!

thanks


----------



## confusednikki=)

My try


Mahal na mahal kita.Kahit anong mangyari hindi na magbabayo yoon.Makita lang kita ako ay ayos na,makita lang kita ang mundo ko'y sumasaya.

I love you so much.Whatever happens it*/*my love for you will never change.Seeing you makes my day,seing you makes me happy.


hope it helps!


----------



## marconarajos

Same as above, with a change at the end:

Makita lng kita ako ay ayos na makita lang kita mundo ko'y sumasaya. bastat kausap kita at kasama pa!

literally= Seeing you, makes my day, my world is happy. As long as I talk to you and to stay with you!


----------



## apsicle

marconarajos said:


> literally= Seeing you, makes my day, my world is happy. As long as I talk to you and to stay with you!


 
Just a bit change on the end: (my try though) 

_*Seeing you, makes my day, my world is happy. As long as I talk to you and be with you. *_

Hope our inputs help you jakethesnake! 

Regards,
Aps


----------



## jakethesnake

yes of course...i am most grateful for the assistance!


----------



## Scherle

confusednikki=) said:


> My try
> 
> Mahal na mahal kita.Kahit anong mangyari hindi na magbabayo yoon.Makita lang kita ako ay ayos na,makita lang kita ang mundo ko'y sumasaya.
> 
> I love you so much.Whatever happens it*/*my love for you will never change.Seeing you makes my day,seeing you makes me happy.
> 
> hope it helps!


 
I agree with confusednikki.  Or you could say, I love you so much.  No matter what happens, my love for you will never change. Seeing you makes my day.

Makes my day and makes me happy seems redundant for me.


----------

